# WWE Baista pics from indian tour currently



## dreamsalive (Sep 21, 2008)

*WWE Batista pics from indian tour currently*

here are some pics.
*Sorry*,name of the wrestler is wrongly stated as "baista" instead of "Batista" in the title.
*madeofawesomeness.com/batistaweb/gallery/albums/promotional/india2008/01.jpg

*madeofawesomeness.com/batistaweb/gallery/albums/promotional/india2008/normal_02.jpg

*madeofawesomeness.com/batistaweb/gallery/albums/promotional/india2008/normal_05.jpg

*madeofawesomeness.com/batistaweb/gallery/albums/promotional/india2008/05celeb-batista.jpg

*madeofawesomeness.com/batistaweb/gallery/albums/promotional/india2008/normal_06.jpg

*madeofawesomeness.com/batistaweb/gallery/albums/promotional/india2008/normal_08.jpg

*madeofawesomeness.com/batistaweb/gallery/albums/promotional/india2008/normal_10.jpg

*madeofawesomeness.com/batistaweb/gallery/albums/promotional/india2008/12.JPG

*madeofawesomeness.com/batistaweb/gallery/albums/promotional/india2008/normal_14.JPG

*madeofawesomeness.com/batistaweb/gallery/albums/promotional/india2008/15.JPG

*madeofawesomeness.com/batistaweb/gallery/albums/promotional/india2008/normal_19.JPG

*madeofawesomeness.com/batistaweb/gallery/albums/promotional/india2008/batistainmumbai1.jpg

*madeofawesomeness.com/batistaweb/gallery/albums/promotional/india2008/normal_photo4.jpg

*madeofawesomeness.com/batistaweb/gallery/albums/promotional/india2008/batista_1.jpg

*madeofawesomeness.com/batistaweb/gallery/albums/promotional/india2008/normal_07.jpg



*SOURCE*


----------



## dreamsalive (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: WWE Batista pics from indian tour currently*

*madeofawesomeness.com/batistaweb/gallery/albums/promotional/india2008/normal_09.jpg

*madeofawesomeness.com/batistaweb/gallery/albums/promotional/india2008/batistainmumbai2jpg.jpg

*SOURCE*

Sorry,name of the wrestler is wrongly stated as "baista"  instead of "Batista" in the title.


----------



## VarDOS (Sep 21, 2008)

^lol 

thankx for posting


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2008)

lol


----------



## ancientrites (Sep 23, 2008)

Damn... i want to see undertaker touring india.


----------



## ico (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Quiz_Master (Sep 23, 2008)

Cheee.. Sab Khali ko bhul gaye kyaa? Mahabali Khali, Macha Degaa Khalbali..  
Indians kii India me hii kadra nahi hai


----------



## ancientrites (Sep 25, 2008)

khali can be taken down by any superstars in wwe. his recent defeats against big show(which even didnt last for 8 minutes),then to john cena, jeff hardy and triple h.
Khali has a long way to go to make real statement in wwe.anyways he is still an average superstar in my books.


----------



## Faun (Sep 25, 2008)

yaha WWE sab toh khaali hai phir jeet haar kaisi...lolz


----------



## apoorva84 (Sep 25, 2008)

nice..he kinda looks like the rock with those shades


----------



## srikanth.9849671439 (Sep 26, 2008)

Batista is the king of wwe..he roxx


----------

